# Crazy animal in attic of old house



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well me and my buddy Josh went to check out a potential metal detecting spot yesterday evening. I was already running late but he convinced me to go (it wasn't too hard). We pull up and start walking towards the old house and I was tempted to go grab the detector but I knew my wife would divorce me if I took much longer. Instead I walked in to the front door. I immediately heard something in the ceiling. To me it sounded like a snake slithering. I figured it was some rat snakes mating. I held my hand up to stop Josh. "I heard something in the ceiling." I whispered. Just as I said that an ungodly sound echoed from the ceiling. It was part hiss, part growl and a quarter gargle. "And on that note, it's time to get the heck out of here." Josh said.
"No way man. I gotta know what's up there."
Well, y'all know me. I went back to the truck and got the camera. This is what unfolded.

If something in the video doesn't make sense, I tried to explain everything in the description.


----------

